# Most wanted shrimp list



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I was wondering what's the list of most wanted shrimp list from "Most" to "Least"? 

Here's mine:

1. Crystal Red 
2. Bee shrimp (diamond, black crystal, etc)
3. Tiger
4. Red cherry
5. Red-nose
6. Ghost


Of course there are more shrimps but these are consider the 'commons' of the inverts world (at least to me anyways). The reason I posted this thread is because I want to know which shrimps would attract people's interests


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I would say:

1. Cherry Red
2. Crystal Red/Black Diamond
3. Bumble bee
4. Tiger
5. Snowball
6. Amano


Cheers,
pedro


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Let's see...

1. Wood Shrimp (I really, really want one and I've been having trouble getting one through my LFS, their supplier keeps sending 'Rock Shrimp', which I understand will eat all my cherries)
2. Crystal Red
3. Rainbow Shrimp (so many colours!)
4. Red-Nosed Shrimp
5. Tiger Shrimp

PS. I totally love my Cherry Shrimp (as red is my favorite colour and looks fab with plants) but as I have dozens and they just keep breeding I am hardly at a 'wanting' point with them!


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I already keep cherries, tigers, amanos and "blue" shrimp but I would like:

1. Green shrimp
2. Red nosed shrimp
3. Crystal reds
4. Bamboo shrimp
5. One of those big Rosenbergi
6. Bee shrimp


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> 1. Wood Shrimp (I really, really want one and I've been having trouble getting one through my LFS, their supplier keeps sending 'Rock Shrimp', which I understand will eat all my cherries)


Have you seen any of these "rock shrimp"? To my knowledge, "Asian fan shrimp", "rock shrimp", "wood shrimp", "bamboo shrimp", "banana shrimp", "penguin shrimp", "radar shrimp", and (sometimes) "Singapore shrimp" all refer to the same species.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I agree, I think Rock shrimp refer to all that Veneer stated, and fan filter the water for micro foods. Not sure if they will attack your cherries, but I'm doubting that they will attack.

Anyways, for me currently:

1) Bee Shrimp
2) More Bumblee Shrimp
3) More Snowballs (maybe) 

-John N.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

I heard the bamboo shrimps are completely harmless, even newborn cherries are alright with the bamboo shrimps. It's a good thing all my LFS stock them for a cheap price


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Already have:
Cherry
Snowball
Snowball (natural color)
Bee
Macro redclaw

Would like to get:
Black Tiger
Tiger
Caridina simoni simoni
Green
Ninja


----------



## psidriven (Feb 21, 2004)

Lost the link, but there were some cool shrimp out of Indonesia. Something purple zebra or like that.

Otherwise my list of MW;

Tiger
Ninja
Green


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

psidriven said:


> Lost the link, but there were some cool shrimp out of Indonesia. Something purple zebra or like that.
> 
> Otherwise my list of MW;
> 
> ...


I had those purple zebra shrimp once. I lost them before finding out if they would breed. I've never had much luck with the imports at my LFS. They were indeed very purple in person. The problem I found with them was that they hid all day long. They didn't come out like the other dwarf species I've kept. That was pretty dissapointing.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

AaronT said:


> Already have:
> Cherry
> Snowball
> Snowball (natural color)
> ...


Ninja are very nice, but will not reproduce in freshwater


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

milalic said:


> Ninja are very nice, but will not reproduce in freshwater


Yeah, I know. I bred Amanos once and one day would like to try the same technique with them.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

A few:

1. _Macrobrachium vollenhovenii_
2. _Macrobrachium carcinus_
3. _Macrobrachium americanum_
4. _Macrobrachium heterochirus_
5. "_Macrobrachium_ sp. Kamerun" # 1
6. _Macrobrachium_ sp. Thailand
7. "_Macrobrachium_ sp. Kamerun" # 2
8. "_Macrobrachium_ sp. Picasso"
9. "_Macrobrachium_ sp. Mooshand"


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Veneer said:


> Have you seen any of these "rock shrimp"? To my knowledge, "Asian fan shrimp", "rock shrimp", "wood shrimp", "bamboo shrimp", "banana shrimp", "penguin shrimp", "radar shrimp", and (sometimes) "Singapore shrimp" all refer to the same species.


Yes, I've seen them when they come in to the LFS. They do not have the fan filters like Bamboo or Wood Shrimp, instead they have these wicked little claws they hold up under their bodies, kind of like a praying mantis, but not so large... from time to time I've seen aquabid auctions of shrimp outfitted similarly and the sellers usually warn to keep them seperate from cherries or other small shrimp, hence my decision to avoid them.

shrimps @ thekrib as some good (albeit not extremely detailed) info about the different members of the Atyopsis tribe, and it seems that 'Rock Shrimp' are very different. The photos there are not so hot, but the ones of Atyoida bisculcata look similar to the 'rock shrimp' that arrived at my LFS.

freshwaterinverts.com also lists several seperate species of filter feeding shrimp for sale. So lumping all these shrimp together as one 'species' is incorrect, rather they are all members of the Atyidae family.


----------



## Veneer (Jun 12, 2005)

raven_wilde said:


> Yes, I've seen them when they come in to the LFS. They do not have the fan filters like Bamboo or Wood Shrimp, instead they have these wicked little claws they hold up under their bodies, kind of like a praying mantis, but not so large... from time to time I've seen aquabid auctions of shrimp outfitted similarly and the sellers usually warn to keep them seperate from cherries or other small shrimp, hence my decision to avoid them.
> 
> shrimps @ thekrib as some good (albeit not extremely detailed) info about the different members of the Atyopsis tribe, and it seems that 'Rock Shrimp' are very different. The photos there are not so hot, but the ones of Atyoida bisculcata look similar to the 'rock shrimp' that arrived at my LFS.


From your statement about Aquabid auctions, it seems like you have some sort of _Macrobrachium_ sp. in mind, but these are not Atyids. Furthermore, their chelipeds (claw-bearing arms) are usually held outstretched. Since _Atyoida bisculata_ is not sold commercially, I entertained the possibility that they might be _A. pilipes_, but these do indeed possess "fans". How closely do your "rock shrimp" resemble the shrimp depicted here?



> freshwaterinverts.com also lists several seperate species of filter feeding shrimp for sale. So lumping all these shrimp together as one 'species' is incorrect, rather they are all members of the Atyidae family.


Sorry for the confusion - what I meant was that I've only ever seen these terms refer to _Atyopsis moluccensis_. The trade names of different Atyids invariably have additional qualifiers. _Atya gabonensis_, for instance, is exported and sold under the headings of "African/giant/blue fan (more rarely, wood) shrimp" and "vampire shrimp".

Highly variable coloration and the fact that male Atyids are generally much more robust than females (and thus might mistakenly be considered distinct) further complicate the matter. Case in point: the "_Atya gabon_" (invalid name) sold by Freshwater Inverts. I strongly suspect these (if distinguished from the female/juvenile _Atyopsis moluccensis_ also shown on that site on the basis of limb thickness alone) to be males of the same or a closely related species.

This being said, you bring up an excellent point. Misapplied common names serve no purpose but to impede accurate exchange of information between aquarists.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Veneer said:


> How closely do your "rock shrimp" resemble the shrimp depicted here?


Pretty closely, although it has been almost a month now since the 'rock shrimp' came into the LFS instead of the Wood Shrimp I has requested... so it is kind of difficult to say for certain. At this point we'll probably never figure it out, I even asked the guys at the LFS if their supplier had provided a scientific name for them but, nope, suppliers I guess do not see this as at all important to the hobbyist or the fish stores they sell to.



Veneer said:


> Misapplied common names serve no purpose but to impede accurate exchange of information between aquarists.


I couldn't have said it better!


----------

